# Dateien von Linux Server auf Windows Client "schieben"



## Blumenmensch (19. Oktober 2006)

Hallöchen..
Ist es möglich per Konsole eine Datei von einem SuSE Linux 9.2 Server auf einen Windows Client zu kopieren? Von Linux zu Linux mache ich es mit scp, aber das ist mit Windows nicht möglich oder?


----------



## ishino (21. Oktober 2006)

Wenn der Kernel vom SuSE SMB- und/oder CIFS-Support hat (sollte er, SuSE verbaut ja wohl so ziemlich alles im Kernel, was er hergibt), dann kannst Du freigegebene Ordner mounten (mount -t smbfs). Alternativen gibt es vermutlich reichlich (SSH-Service unter Windows, ...).


----------



## RedWing (21. Oktober 2006)

bspw. openssh for windows: 
http://sshwindows.sourceforge.net/

Gruß,
RedWing


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. Oktober 2006)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre sollte das, selbst ohne SMB-/CIFS-Unterstuetzung im Kernel, ueber den im Samba-Paket enthaltenen Befehl smbclient moeglich sein. Dieser bietet, wie gesagt, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, die Befehle put und get, wie es auch bei FTP moeglich ist.
Bequemer ist es aber natuerlich die Freigabe einfach zu mounten und dann die Daten wie gewohnt zu kopieren.
Noch einfacher waere es, wenn Du KDE nutzt, wovon bei Suse auszugehen ist, ueber Konqueror zu gehen. Mithilfe von Lisa, dem Netzwerksuchdienst, kannst Du dort direkt auf Windows-Freigaben (und auch andere Dienste) zugreifen, quasi wie im Explorer unter Windows. Auch diese Moeglichkeit duerfte auf SMB-/CIFS-Unterstuetzung im Kernel verzichten koennen da dies ueber einen KDE-eigenen IO-Slave laeuft.


----------

